# [H] Raven Guard [W] £££



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello, once again fellow heretics! 

I'm sure you are all thrilled to hear I have another set of models available for you  I am down sizing my raven guard army and so have many of my models for sale. I will say, they are all well painted. By 'well painted' I mean that they have won some LGS painting competitions, nothing more. So, my list of models (with prices and photos) are as follows:

- Shrike: £8
- Chapter Master: £8
- Korvydae: £10
- Jump-pack Chaplain: £8
- Terminator Chaplain: £6
- x2 5 man squad of Vanguard Veteran: £15 each

More to come in the next post, as I can't attach and more photos...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The aforementioned more:

- 5 man squad of Sternguard Veterans: £15
- 5 man squad of Sternguard Veterans (these are homebrew models): £10
- 5 man command squad: £10
- Chaplain: £6
- Librarian: £6
- x2 5 man thunder hammer and storm shield terminator squad: £15 each
- Land Raider Redeemer: £25

But wait, there's even more...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

The aforementioned even more:

- Vindicator: £15
- Rhino: £12
- 5 man squad of devastators (all armed with lascannons bar the sergeant): £12
- 7 devastators (3 plasma cannons, 2 multi-meltas and 2 rocket launchers):£15

Right, if you've read this far, first off, congrats 

Second, if you'd like to buy any of the above, shoot me a PM and we will talk. I'm not fussed about selling over-seas, but if you was a lot of things/something with a lot of weight to it, I may make you pay some P&P.

So, yeah. There is it; it's all sold as seen. I can provide more photo's if you like. If so, again, PM me.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Registering interest in the Veterans (Stern + Vanguard), the Redeemer, and Korvy.

Can't be more specific, got to rush to work. Will PM you.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Cool, let me know when you get a chance


----------

